# Crypticon Minneapolis - the Big Scary Show is giving away passes



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

http://www.crypticonminneapolis.com/


For those that may be going to Crypticon in Minneapolis Sept 27-29th and you haven't bought your tickets, the Big Scary Show will be giving away 4 pairs of passes. All you have to do is go to their FB page, 'like' it, and then email your contact info (name, phone, and email) to [email protected]. If you're already a fan, just send in the email.

They will be drawing 4 random names drawn over the next couple of weeks and you'll be notified via phone or email. Please be able to attend before entering. Hope to see you there as we will be looking to talk to attendees and guests.

www.facebook.com/bigscaryshow


----------

